# R134A Port on GE Monogram Refrigerator



## benjamincall (Apr 25, 2008)

The appliance repair guy took a look at my refrigerator, but he couldn't hook up to the process port on the compressor (low side) because it didn't fit either his manifold or mine. Do you know what adapter to use for a GE monogram R134 port?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

there should be no port unless it has been previously repaired, and then if it was done right it should not have been left in the system


----------



## benjamincall (Apr 25, 2008)

hardwareman said:


> there should be no port unless it has been previously repaired, and then if it was done right it should not have been left in the system


I tried an r410a mini split adapter, but the thread pitch seemed wrong.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

still not sure why it has an access valve on it but it looks like a normal sized valve to me


----------



## benjamincall (Apr 25, 2008)

1/2 ACME Female x 1/4 MFL? Where might I find something like that besides a supply house (already tried)?


----------



## evapman (Mar 25, 2007)

Install a solder on self piercing access port below that one.

page number 114 in the catalog on this link, these work very good. be sure to leak test after soldering on the line & before piercing the line. these are avaible in most hvac parts house.

http://www.ite-tools.com/uploads/english/ite_automatic_access_valves_fittings.pdf


----------



## benjamincall (Apr 25, 2008)

I felt a little uncomfortable using a piercing fitting, so I'll see if the adapters I ordered fit the process port.

I'm going to triple evacuate the system and add some Super Seal ACR. 

Do I need to add or change oil after I evac?


----------

